# best protein/carbs/weight gain shake



## averagechris (Jan 24, 2009)

hi all new to bodybuilding and i am wanting some advise on wether there is an all in 1 shake on the market at the moment that any1 can recommend.I am wanting a shake that i can have 2/3 a day including post workout that will give me a good amount of protein and carbs and also help me with gaining weight preferbly not fat.I have a very active job as a bricklayer so need it to power me through the day aswell as training eating 5/6 meals a day at min and not putting on weight.my diet is(taking bodytronics mass attack shakes at moment but fancy trying something else)

breakfast

2 weetabix s/s milk

2scoops mass attack and 1/2 pint of s/smilk

mid morning

Chilli con carne and rice

brocoli

dinner

chilli con corne and rice

brocoli

pre workout

banana

post workout

1 scoop boditronics express whey with water

tea

chicken breat sweet potato

green veg

supper

3 snack a jack rice cakes

wot do you think can you recommend a shake to go with that

i am 23 5ft 11in and weight 11st 9lbs and i train 3 times a week + 2 days cardio


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Before I went into Keto dieting, I used to buy whey protein concentrate in bulk from myprotein or bulkpowders, along with maltodextrin from same place. Then go to Lidl and they have 800g boxes of chocolate milkshake powder for a couple of quid. I'd then mix about 2.5kg of protein with 2.5kg of malto, and the 800g of milkshake stuff. Whola, an all in 1 meal replacement. You could add some olive oil to the mix to ensure all 3 macro's.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

CNP Pro-mass is prety good mate and not bad value on the 4.5kg tubs.

Better option would be ground oats and whey maybe mixed with milk if you want to up cals/protein even more. Add peanut butter to this and you got a great balanced mass gainer that is easy to get down even when not really hungry


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Also after training (PWO) add maltodextrin or WMS (simple carbs) to your whey.

A good mix is 50g whey & 50g malto


----------



## averagechris (Jan 24, 2009)

cheers lads.will have a look at both ideas


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

try reflex


----------

